# The Toast of the Opera House - A Knockout Survival Game



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

This is a survival game for 13 composers of opera. 

Voting Rules:

1. Each composer starts with 10 points.

2. You can only vote once each day.

3. When you vote, you must add one point to a particular composer and subtract two points from one composer or split the two points between two composers.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Let's start:

Bellini - 8 (-2)
Bizet - 10
Donizetti - 10
Handel - 10
Janacek - 10
Monteverdi - 10
Mozart - 11 (+1)
Puccini - 10
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 10
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 10


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Don't you think you're going a bit survival game mad?

Bellini - 8 
Bizet - 9 (-1)
Donizetti - 9 (-1)
Handel - 10
Janacek - 10
Monteverdi - 11 (+1)
Mozart - 11 
Puccini - 10
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 10
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Portamento said:


> Don't you think you're going a bit survival game mad?


Perhaps, but I'm really focused on this stuff and have plenty of time. Also, I enjoy making the selections. This time, I decided to only go with the big guns. Based on my notions of consensus, I figure that Mozart, Verdi and Wagner will duke it out for the top spot. However, I might be way off. Opera is not a passion of mine; I just love a lot of the music. Concerning Wagner, my perception is that his enthusiasts are least likely to participate in the game.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> Perhaps, but I'm really focused on this stuff and have plenty of time. Also, I enjoy making the selections. This time, I decided to only go with the big guns. Based on my notions of consensus, I figure that Mozart, Verdi and Wagner will duke it out for the top spot. However, I might be way off. Opera is not a passion of mine; I just love a lot of the music. Concerning Wagner, my perception is that his enthusiasts are least likely to participate in the game.


Good for you, then.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Glad to see this one was not split into parts!


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bellini - 8 
Bizet - 9 
Donizetti - 9 
Handel - 10
Janacek - 10
Monteverdi - 9 (-2)
Mozart - 12 (+1)
Puccini - 10
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 10
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 10


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bellini - 8 
Bizet - 9 
Donizetti - 9 
Handel - 10
Janacek - 9 (-1)
Monteverdi - 9 
Mozart - 13 (+1)
Puccini - 9 (-1)
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 10
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bellini - 6 (-2)
Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 9
Handel - 10
Janacek - 9
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 14 (+1)
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 10
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 10


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bellini - 6 
Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 9
Handel - 10
Janacek - 9
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 12 (-2)
Puccini - 10 (+1)
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 10
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 10


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bellini - 5 (-1)
Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 8 (-1)
Handel - 10
Janacek - 9
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 13 (+1)
Puccini - 10 
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 10
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 10


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bellini - 3 (-2)
Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 8 
Handel - 10
Janacek - 9
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 13
Puccini - 10 
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 10
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 11 (+1)
Wagner - 10


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bellini - 2 (-1)
Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 8 
Handel - 10
Janacek - 8 (-1)
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 13
Puccini - 10
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 10
Strauss, R. - 11 (+1)
Verdi - 11
Wagner - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bellini - 0 (-2)
Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 8
Handel - 10
Janacek - 8
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 14 (+1)
Puccini - 10
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 10
Strauss, R. - 11
Verdi - 11
Wagner - 10


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 8
Handel - 8 (-2)
Janacek - 8
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 14 
Puccini - 11 (+1)
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 10
Strauss, R. - 11
Verdi - 11
Wagner - 10


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 8 (-1)
Handel - 8 
Janacek - 8
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 14 
Puccini - 11 
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9 (-1)
Strauss, R. - 11
Verdi - 11
Wagner - 11 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

CORRECTION: The Tallisman entry drops Donizetti to 7 points.

The current list is:

Bizet - 9
Donizetti 7
Handel - 8
Janacek - 8
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 14
Puccini - 11
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 11
Verdi - 11
Wagner - 11


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 8 (+1)
Handel - 8
Janacek - 8
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 14
Puccini - 11
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 11
Verdi - 11
Wagner - 9 (-2)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 9
Handel - 8 (+1)
Janacek - 8
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 14 (-2)
Puccini - 11
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 11
Verdi - 11
Wagner - 7


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Florestan: Fixed for you.

Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 6 (-2)
Handel - 9
Janacek - 8
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 12
Puccini - 11
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 11
Verdi - 11
Wagner - 10 (+1)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 5 (-1)
Handel - 9
Janacek - 7 (-1)
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 12
Puccini - 11
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 12 (+1)
Verdi - 11
Wagner - 10


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 4 (-1)
Handel - 9
Janacek - 8 (-1)
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 13 (+1)
Puccini - 11
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 12
Verdi - 11
Wagner - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

mmsbls:

Please do an edit and correct your Janacek entry to 6 points.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 2 (-2) 
Handel - 9
Janacek - 7 (+1)
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 13 
Puccini - 11
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 12
Verdi - 11
Wagner - 10


----------



## polaci (Jul 10, 2015)

Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 3 (+1)
Handel - 9
Janacek - 7 
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 13
Puccini - 11
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10 (-2)
Verdi - 11
Wagner - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

After making his corrections, polaci's list is ready to go.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Here's a little information that might interest some members - The composer with the most opera recordings in the catalogs is Verdi. I thought it would be Mozart, but I'm wrong again.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 1 (-2) 
Handel - 9
Janacek - 7 
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 14 (+1)
Puccini - 11
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10 
Verdi - 11
Wagner - 10


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 1
Handel - 7 (-2)
Janacek - 7 
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 15 (+1)
Puccini - 11
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10 
Verdi - 11
Wagner - 10


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 1
Handel - 5 (+1)
Janacek - 7
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 16 (-2)
Puccini - 11
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 11
Wagner - 10


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 1
Handel - 5 
Janacek - 7
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 15 (-1)
Puccini - 11
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 10 (-1)
Wagner - 11 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Correction: Florestan's Handel should be 8 points, Mozart is 13 points.

Current Board:
Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 1
Handel - 8
Janacek - 7
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 12
Puccini - 11
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 11


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bizet - 9
Donizetti - 0 (-1)
Handel - 8
Janacek - 7
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 13 (+1)
Puccini - 10 (-1)
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 11


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

I didn't realise Donizetti was so unpopular! Could the half-dozen people who voted against him explain why?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

SimonTemplar said:


> I didn't realise Donizetti was so unpopular! Could the half-dozen people who voted against him explain why?


Donizetti isn't unpopular. I picked what might be the 13 most revered composers of opera; Donizetti comes in at no. 12. Not bad at all considering the very strong competition. Also, when a composer's numbers are going down, there's a tendency for some members to help him to zero. This approach reduces the field and tells members that some progress is being made.


----------



## polaci (Jul 10, 2015)

Bizet - 9
Handel - 9 (+1)
Janacek - 5 (-2)
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 13 
Puccini - 10 
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 11


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Bizet - 9
Handel - 9
Janacek - 5
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 13
Puccini - 10
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 10 (+1)
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 9 (-2)


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Bizet - 9
Handel - 9
Janacek - 5
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 13
Puccini - 10
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9 (-1)
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 9 (-1)
Wagner - 10 (+1)


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Bizet - 9
Handel - 9
Janacek - 5
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 13
Puccini - 10
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 7 (-2)
Wagner - 11 (+1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bizet - 9
Handel - 9
Janacek - 3 (-2)
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 14 (+1)
Puccini - 10
Rameau - 10
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 7
Wagner - 11


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bizet - 9
Handel - 9
Janacek - 2 (-1)
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 14
Puccini - 11 (+1)
Rameau - 9 (-1)
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 7
Wagner - 11


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

I was never good with numbers and totally don't get what's going on here. I use this to count when I run out of fingers:









Still, I hope that ya'll are enjoying even though I have no clue!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Rossiniano said:


> I was never good with numbers and totally don't get what's going on here. I use this to count when I run out of fingers:
> 
> View attachment 96477
> 
> ...


Some help:

1. Look at the Tchaikov6 list - post # 41. 
2. His current scores come right after the composer's name.
3. In parentheses are the votes of Tchaikov6 - one point up, two points down.
4. Let's say you want to lower Wagner by 2 points - you would show Wagner - 9 (-2).


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> Some help:
> 
> 1. Look at the Tchaikov6 list - post # 41.
> 2. His current scores come right after the composer's name.
> ...


Thanks, but not really being a numbers person, I will just be a silent observer and see how everything ultimately turns out!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bizet - 9
Handel - 9
Janacek - 1 (-1)
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 15 (+1)
Puccini - 11 
Rameau - 8 (-1)
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 7
Wagner - 11


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bizet - 8 (-1)
Handel - 9
*Janacek - 0 (-1) *
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 15 
Puccini - 11 
Rameau - 8 
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 8 (+1)
Wagner - 11


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bizet - 8 
Handel - 9
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 13 (-2)
Puccini - 11
Rameau - 8
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 8 
Wagner - 12 (+1)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bizet - 8 
Handel - 9
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 11 (-2)
Puccini - 11
Rameau - 8
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 8 
Wagner - 13 (+1)


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bizet - 9 (+1) 
Handel - 9
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 11 
Puccini - 9 (-2)
Rameau - 8
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 8 
Wagner - 13


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Bizet - 9
Handel - 7 (-2)
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 11 
Puccini - 9 
Rameau - 8
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 8 
Wagner - 14 (+1)


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Bizet - 7 (-2)
Handel - 7 
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 12 (+1)
Puccini - 9 
Rameau - 8
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 8 
Wagner - 14


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bizet - 7
Handel - 7
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 13 (+1)
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 8
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 8
Wagner - 12 (-2)


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Bizet - 5 (-2)
Handel - 7
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 13 
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 8
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 8
Wagner - 13 (+1)


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Bizet - 5
Handel - 8 (+1)
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 13 
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 8
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 6 (-2)
Wagner - 13


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bizet - 5
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 8 (-1)
Mozart - 14 (+1)
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 7 (-1)
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 6
Wagner - 13


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bizet - 3 (-2)
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 9 (+1)
Mozart - 14 
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 7 
Rossini - 9
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 6
Wagner - 13


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Bizet - 3
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 14 
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 7 
Rossini - 7 (-2)
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 6
Wagner - 14 (+ 1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bizet - 3
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 9
Mozart - 15 (+1)
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 5 (-2)
Rossini - 7
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 6
Wagner - 14


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bizet - 3
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 8 (-1)
Mozart - 15
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 4 (-1)
Rossini - 7
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 6
Wagner - 15 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks like we are moving toward a Mozart/Wagner photo-finish.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bizet - 2 (-1)
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 8
Mozart - 15
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 4
Rossini - 6 (-1)
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 7 (+1)
Wagner - 15


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

Bizet - 2 
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 8
Mozart - 13 (-2)
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 4
Rossini - 6 (-1)
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 7 
Wagner - 16 (+1)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bizet - 2
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 8
Mozart - 11 (-2)
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 4
Rossini - 6 (-1)
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 7
Wagner - 17 (+1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bizet - 2
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 8
Mozart - 12 (+1)
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 4
Rossini - 6 
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 7
Wagner - 15 (-2)


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bizet - 2
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 8
Mozart - 13 (+1)
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 4
Rossini - 4 (-2) 
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 7
Wagner - 15


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bizet - 2
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 8
Mozart - 11 (-2)
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 4
Rossini - 4 
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 7
Wagner - 16 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bizet - 2
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 8
Mozart - 12 (+1)
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 4
Rossini - 4
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 7
Wagner - 14 (-2)


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Bizet - 2
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 8
Mozart - 12
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 4
Rossini - 4
Strauss, R. - 10
Verdi - 5 (-2)
Wagner - 15 (+1)


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

Bizet - 2
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 7 (-1)
Mozart - 12
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 3 (-1)
Rossini - 4
Strauss, R - 10
Verdi - 6 (+1)
Wagner - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

Bizet - 2
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 7
Mozart - 13 (+1)
Puccini - 8 (-1)
Rameau - 2 (-1)
Rossini - 4
Strauss, R - 10
Verdi - 6
Wagner - 15


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Bizet - 2
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 7
Mozart - 13
Puccini - 8
Rameau - 2
Rossini - 3 (-1)
Strauss, R - 10
Verdi - 5 (-1)
Wagner - 16 (+1)


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Bizet - 0 (-2)
Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 7
Mozart - 13
Puccini - 8
Rameau - 2
Rossini - 3 
Strauss, R - 10
Verdi - 5 
Wagner - 17 (+1)


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 7
Mozart - 14 (+1)
Puccini - 8
Rameau - 1 (-1)
Rossini - 2 (-1)
Strauss, R - 10
Verdi - 5
Wagner - 17


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

Handel - 8
Monteverdi - 7
Mozart - 12 (-2)
Puccini - 8
Rameau - 1 
Rossini - 2 
Strauss, R - 10
Verdi - 5
Wagner - 18 (+1)


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Handel - 9 (+1)
Monteverdi - 5 (-2)
Mozart - 12 
Puccini - 8
Rameau - 1 
Rossini - 2 
Strauss, R - 10
Verdi - 5
Wagner - 18


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Wagner is dominating the board. He needs to be taken down a few notches.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Handel - 9
Monteverdi - 5
Mozart - 11 (-1) 
Puccini - 8
Rameau - 1 
Rossini - 2 
Strauss, R - 9 (-1)
Verdi - 5
Wagner - 19 (+1)



Bulldog said:


> Wagner is dominating the board. He needs to be taken down a few notches.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Handel - 9
Monteverdi - 5
Mozart - 11
Puccini - 9 (+1)
Rameau - 1 
*Rossini - 0 (-2)*
Strauss, R - 9 
Verdi - 5
Wagner - 19


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Handel - 7 (-2)
Monteverdi - 5
Mozart - 11
Puccini - 9
Rameau - 1 
Strauss, R - 9 
Verdi - 6 (+1)
Wagner - 19


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Handel - 6 (-1)
Monteverdi - 5
Mozart - 11
Puccini - 9
*Rameau* - 0 (-1)
Strauss, R - 9 
Verdi - 7 (+1)
Wagner - 19


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Handel - 5 (-1)
Monteverdi - 4 (-1)
Mozart - 11
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R - 9 
Verdi - 8 (+1)
Wagner - 19


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Handel - 4 (-1)
Monteverdi - 3 (-1)
Mozart - 11
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R - 9 
Verdi - 9 (+1)
Wagner - 19


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Handel - 4 
Monteverdi - 3 
Mozart - 10 (-1)
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R - 9 
Verdi - 8 (-1)
Wagner - 20 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Handel - 4
Monteverdi - 3
Mozart - 11 (+1)
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R. - 9
Verdi - 8
Wagner - 18 (-2)


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Handel - 3 (-1)
Monteverdi - 2 (-1)
Mozart - 11 
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R. - 9
Verdi - 9 (+1)
Wagner - 18


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Handel - 3 
Monteverdi - 2 
Mozart - 9 (-2)
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R. - 9
Verdi - 9 
Wagner - 19 (+1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Handel - 3
Monteverdi - 2
Mozart - 10 (+1)
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R. - 9
Verdi - 9
Wagner - 17 (-2)


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Handel - 3
Monteverdi - 2
Mozart - 10
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R. - 9
Verdi - 7 (-2)
Wagner - 18 (+1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Handel - 3
*Monteverdi* - 0 (-2)
Mozart - 10
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R. - 9
Verdi - 8 (+1)
Wagner - 18


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Very surprised to see Verdi losing to Puccini and Strauss


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Handel - 3
Mozart - 9 (-1)
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R. - 9
Verdi - 7 (-1)
Wagner - 19 (+1)


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Handel - 1 (-2)
Mozart - 9
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R. - 9
Verdi - 8 (+1)
Wagner - 19


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Handel - 1 
Mozart - 10 (+1)
Puccini - 8 (-1)
Strauss, R. - 8 (-1)
Verdi - 8 
Wagner - 19


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Handel - 0 (-1)
Mozart - 10 
Puccini - 8 
Strauss, R. - 7 (-1)
Verdi - 8 
Wagner - 20 (+1)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Not enough love for Baroque opera in this thread. That said, Go Wagner!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Mozart - 10 
Puccini - 8 
Strauss, R. - 5 (-2)
Verdi - 9 (+1)
Wagner - 20


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Mozart - 10 
Puccini - 8 
Strauss, R. - 3 (-2)
Verdi - 10 (+1)
Wagner - 20


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Mozart - 9 (-1)
Puccini - 9 (+1)
Strauss, R. - 2 (-1)
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 20


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Mozart - 7 (-2)
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R. - 2 
Verdi - 10
Wagner - 21 (+1)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Mozart - 6 (-1)
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R. - 3 (+1)
Verdi - 9 (-1)
Wagner - 21

A desperate attempt to save Strauss...


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

Mozart - 4 (-2)
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R. - 3 
Verdi - 9 
Wagner - 22 (+1)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Mozart - 2 (-2)
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R. - 3
Verdi - 9
Wagner - 23 (+1)


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Mozart - 3 (+1)
Puccini - 9
Strauss, R. - 1 (-2)
Verdi - 9
Wagner - 23


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm starting to think that Rocco is Florestan's alter ego. Or is Florestan Rocco's alter ego? hmmmmm....

V


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mozart - 1 (-2)
Puccini - 10 (+1)
Strauss, R. - 1
Verdi - 9
Wagner - 23


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mozart - 0 (-1)
Puccini - 10 
Strauss, R. - 0 (-1)
Verdi - 10 (+1)
Wagner - 23


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Puccini - 10
Verdi - 11 (+1)
Wagner - 21 (-2)


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Puccini - 10
Verdi - 12 (+1)
Wagner - 19 (-2)


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Puccini - 10
Verdi - 10 (-2)
Wagner - 20 (+1)


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Puccini - 9 (-1)
Verdi - 12 
Wagner - 21 (+1)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

mmsbls said:


> Puccini - 9 (-1)
> Verdi - 12
> Wagner - 21 (+1)


Don't you have to Minus 2?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

mmsbls said:


> Puccini - 9 (-1)
> Verdi - 12
> Wagner - 21 (+1)


Don't you have to Minus 2?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Minus 2 is a rule of the game. However, there's no harm done if not following this rule is infrequent. After all, the only reason for the two points is to progress toward game resolution.


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

mmsbls said:


> Puccini - 9 (-1)
> Verdi - 12
> Wagner - 21 (+1)


As far as I can tell I think Verdi should be at 10 after this vote. So that's what I'm going with; if I'm wrong feel free to correct me.

Puccini - 8 (-1)
Verdi - 9 (-1) 
Wagner - 22 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

You are not wrong. Before your vote, Verdi was at 10; thanks to you, he's now stuck at 9.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Puccini - 10 (+1)
Verdi - 12 
Wagner - 19 (-2)

Down with Wagner!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Portamento - your numbers don't line up. Please re-submit.

Current Board:

Puccini - 8
Verdi - 9
Wagner - 22


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Puccini - 8
Verdi - 10 (+1)
Wagner - 20 (-2)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Puccini - 9 (+1)
Verdi - 8 (-2)
Wagner - 20


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Puccini - 9
Verdi - 6 (-2)
Wagner - 21 (+1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Puccini - 7 (-2)
Verdi - 7 (+1)
Wagner - 21


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Puccini - 8 (+1)
Verdi - 7
Wagner - 19 (-2)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Puccini - 8
Verdi - 5 (-2)
Wagner - 20 (+1)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Puccini - 9 (+1)
Verdi - 3 (-2)
Wagner - 20


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Puccini - 7 (-2)
Verdi - 3 
Wagner - 21 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Puccini - 7
Verdi - 4 (+1)
Wagner - 19 (-2)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Puccini - 8 (+1)
Verdi - 2 (-2)
Wagner - 19


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Puccini - 8
Verdi - 0 (-2)
Wagner - 20 (+1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Puccini - 6 (-2)
Wagner - 21 (+1)


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Puccini - 4 (-2)
Wagner - 22 (+1)


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Puccini - 2 (-2)
Wagner - 23 (+1)


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Puccini - 3 (+1)
Wagner - 21 (-2)


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Puccini - 1 (-2)
Wagner - 22 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Knowing that this game will soon be over, I was developing a new game based on composers of cello music. I had the completed list; just before submitting to TC, I decided to give the list one more look. I'm glad I did, because my conclusion was that the list sucked; it just didn't turn me on at all. Goodbye cello!


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Puccini - 2 (+1)
Wagner - 20 (-2)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

This has been a slow death for Puccini.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> This has been a slow death for Puccini.


We need Floria Tosca to put him down for good!


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Puccini - 0 (-2)
Wagner - 21 (+1)

Viva Wagner!!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

WildThing said:


> Puccini - 0 (-2)
> Wagner - 21 (+1)
> 
> Viva Wagner!!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

That's all folks:

RICHARD WAGNER - THE TOAST OF THE OPERA HOUSE


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> That's all folks:
> 
> RICHARD WAGNER - THE TOAST OF THE OPERA HOUSE


I knew this was going to happen, just browse trough the opera forum and you find always Wagner on top.


----------

